# Calcium sand bad for scorpions?



## scorpionowner (Aug 25, 2013)

I've seen many videos where people use calcium sand for their scorpions, (usually Arizona bark) and as I was thinking about getting some of that species, I checked around for price on the sand and found an article saying it was actually bad for them. Is there any truth behind it?


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 25, 2013)

scorpionowner said:


> I've seen many videos where people use calcium sand for their scorpions, (usually Arizona bark) and as I was thinking about getting some of that species, I checked around for price on the sand and found an article saying it was actually bad for them. Is there any truth behind it?


I believe the issue is that it gets very sticky when wet and nearly impossible to get of the scorpion. Just use regular sand you can find at most hardware stores, or better yet a mix of sand and soil.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 26, 2013)

I know about the info you've been reading, something to do with the exoskeleton building, the chemistry of all that.  Imo it was something of speculation that got way out of hand.  But if a person goes outside and looks at the rock so many scorpions are climbing on, there should be no more doubt that isn't bad for them in that sense.  For example there would be no Florida if it weren't for calcium carbonate.  http://geology.com/usgs/limestone/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lancej (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree with AzJohn.  A mix of sand and soil is better.  There is no need to go out and buy an expensive bag of Calcisand when the cheap stuff is actually better as a substrate.


----------



## scorpionowner (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks guys! The thought of the sand from home depot completely slipped my mind. Doesn't hurt that it's way cheaper either!


----------

